# Simatic Routing Ethernet <--> Profibus



## Markus (26 Juli 2007)

also ich blicks nicht mehr...

Ich habe:

- CPU 314C-2DP
- CP 343-1 LEAN

- Normaler PC mit WinCC flexible RT

- 12 Simens Umrichter MM420
- Bekhoff BK3150


Der PC ist über Ethernet an den CP343-1 angebunden, ich habe auch zugriff.
(Ich programmiere die SPS von diesem PC aus problemlos)

Der Profibus läuft



Kann ich von dem PC mit Starter (Drive ES ist auch drauf) auf die FU am Profibus zugreifen? Die FU sind im Step7 Projekt integriert.
Sowohl der CP als auch die CPU unterstüzen Routing.

Wie geht das?


Ich habe im Step7 Projekt eine PC-Station eingerichtet mit eine IE-Allgemein (Netzwerkakrte). In Netpro ist nix rot oder orange, die Verbindungsprojektierung solte also eigentlich ok sein.


Die WinCC flexible RT habe ich noch nicht im Projekt, muss die dann später in die PC Station oder direkt ins Projekt?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2007)

Soviel ich weiß kann man nicht von Ethernet auf Profibus/MPI routen. Jedenfalls hat das auch bei den Panels nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2007)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22794082

das probiere ich nach dem essen gleich mal aus, ich habe eine PC-Station und icht ein PG eigefügt...


kann mir noch jemand was zu der Winccflexible config sagen?

ich meine, ich kann doch nicht ein PG und eine PC-station und eine RT mit derselben IP einbinden. was kommt wo rein?


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2007)

Also ein Kollege von mir hat das mit einem Sinamics letzte Woche ums Verrecken nicht hinbekommen :twisted:! War allerdings eine Speed7, ist wahrscheinlich an dieser Stelle wieder was anderes , da ja keine Siemens-CPU.


----------



## centipede (26 Juli 2007)

Hi Markus,    ich versuchs mal.  Das Routing über den Starter funzt wirklich nur wenn du ein PG als Zugangspunkt einrichtest.  Danach ist dein S7 Zugang über Netpro fest eingestellt. Somit weiß der Starter, dass er den Mircomaster nur über Ethernet erreicht. Deine Einstellungen der RT sollten davon unbetroffen bleiben, da Flexible seinen eigenen Zugangspunkt hat.  Gruß Centi  PS: wieso geht eigentlich hier kein Zeilenumbruch ???


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2007)

Es geht!
Wäre doch gelacht gewesen wenn nicht - wenn ich TIA kaufe, dann will ichs auch haben...

also bei mir gings Problemlos.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die WinCC flexible RT da reinheiraten...


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juli 2007)

Hallo Markus.

Betreffend die Aufstellung des PC Station mit WinCC Flexible RT im STEP7 Projekt:

Zuerst das WinCC Flexible Projekt STEP7 Projekt integrieren.
Dann im Manager S7 gibt es eine Simatic HMI Station, die das WinCC flexible Projekt ist. 
Die Eigenschaften der HMI Station öffnen, und zur "Konfiguration" Tab gehen. Hier das "S7RTM ist installiert" option setzen. Dieses wandelt das WinCC flexible Projekt in eine PC Station um.
(*) Das HW Konfig der PC Station öffnen und einen "IE General" einem leeren Index hinzufügen. Den IE General einrichten, um zum gleichen Netz wie der PLC S7 vernetzt zu sein.
Nun das WinCC flexible Projekt jetzt öffnen, und zum Verbindungen gehen. Hier das Verbingstyp von S7Online zum Softbus ändern, und den richtigen S7 vorwählen.
Schließlich NetPro öffnen und, alles speichern und kompilieren.

Betreffend das einrichten der PC Station mit WinCC Flex RT auf dem Ziel PC:

Das Station Configurator Programm starten (deutch: Komponenten Konfigurator ?).
Die Taste "Import Station.." aktivieren.
Wenn Du eine xdb Datei verlangt werden, zu \XDBs\ Verzeichnis unter dem Verzeichnis des STEP7 Projektes browsen.
(Es gibt andere Weisen es zu tun, aber dieses ist das einfachste).


Betreffend Routing von PC über Ethernet auf S7 über Profibus auf MM420: 
Ich _denke_, daß es nicht möglich ist. 
Ich weiß nur, daß Routing von PC zu HMI nur funktioniert, wenn der erste Schritt über MPI ist (also nicht Ethernet). Doof, aber so ist es.
edit: Aha. Gut das es doch geht. Dies kann ich selber verwenden bei mein nächster Pojekt.

*: Hatte ein schritte vergessen.


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Betreffend Routing von PC über Ethernet auf S7 über Profibus auf MM420:
> Ich _denke_, daß es nicht möglich ist.
> Ich weiß nur, daß Routing von PC zu HMI nur funktioniert, wenn der erste Schritt über MPI ist (also nicht Ethernet). Doof, aber so ist es.
> edit: Aha. Gut das es doch geht. Dies kann ich selber verwenden bei mein nächster Pojekt.



Da scheint sich ja was getan zu haben, bei Siemens ! Zumindest mit dem Starter!


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2007)

kann jemand bestätigen das es mit simodrive611 auch geht?

denke es müsste gehen wenn sie über drive es integriert sind, wobei man bei simocomU ja eingeschränkt ist was die auswahl der adapter angeht...

habe eine anlage mit der config, da werde ich es in ein paar wochen wenn ich vor ort bin testen....


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juli 2007)

Eine kleine Anmerkung, wenn STEP7 auf einer PC Station verwendet wird.
Der Name der PC Station im STEP7 projekt muß derselbe sein, der der Name des PC, wie es in Windows eingestellt ist. 

Du wußtest vermutlich den bereits.Aber, wenn jemand anderes dieses liest, müssen sie diesen kleinen Punkt berücksichtigen.


----------



## mst (26 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

habe das mit dem Routing vor einiger Zeit mal probiert, hat auch geklappt – allerdings konnte ich dann vor Ort nicht mehr per MPI/PB Adapter auf die CPU zugreifen, da ja ein Fix Zugang per Ethernet eingestellt ist.

Hat das schon mal jemand umgehen können ohne den Zugangspunkt zu löschen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen mst


----------



## DieBoese0815 (11 November 2014)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen ob die folgenden FAQ's von Siemens auch mit VIPA CPU's funktioniert :

https://support.automation.siemens....objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW
http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW
https://support.automation.siemens....objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

*ROFL*


----------

